# South of the Border Bomb!



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my wife phoned me and said i had a package today??  
i haven't a clue who sent it..... until i saw this big ol' box on the kitchen table.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

WILLYGT!!!
he sent me a package? wow.

i tore it open, only to find something i couldn't read.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

but, behind the newspaper was a plastic bag. not just A plastic bag, but a big one that contained another bag... a ziploc bag!!

holy smokes!

T-shirt
Te-Amo
Guantanamera
what looks like a RA 8-9-8
H. Upmann Puritos


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

and another photo of the goods.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*WILLYGT* is a great guy, more than happy to call you a friend of mine, hope to meet you soon (maybe at the SoCal herf?)


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

why doesnt santa come to my house!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow, very nice! Excellent hit Willy and on a deserving target.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice Bomb WillyGT, I can't see than damn white letters of IHT name, but I think its him, good pics, better smokes. Enjoy.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm hiding. i hear there's a US Customs Agent  on here.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Way to go WillyGT......nice bomb  Your right, that is a nice shirt......good taste


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

I think he can track the smoke discharge from than Big Bomb, Better hide.


IHT said:


> i'm hiding. i hear there's a US Customs Agent  on here.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Great job Carlos "Bullseye", and a deserving target as well... Congrats Greg...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats Greg!! WTG Carlos!! Yeah, ya hit a WELL deserving target!!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Congrats IHT. Nice shot, Carlos!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice bomb. A well deserving usually moving target.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice job Carlos. What's good for the goose is good for the gander, you deserve it Greg!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> *WILLYGT* is a great guy, more than happy to call you a friend of mine, hope to meet you soon (maybe at the SoCal herf?)


Nice bomb!! So, when is this So Cal herf?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

WTG Carlos!! Greg surely deserves it!! Congrats!!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

WillyGT, Nice strike...It appears you had the trajectory just right to hit this very deserving target...enjoy them IHT and wear that shirt with Pride for our Southern Brother!!!!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

IHT said:


> *WILLYGT* is a great guy, more than happy to call you a friend of mine, hope to meet you soon (maybe at the SoCal herf?)


Glad to see the bomb arrived safely  . Hope you like the T-shirt and the Smokes. The number 100 on the sleeve is cause the city of Mexicali has recently turned 100 years old. You really had the bomb deserved  . Yeah and i am hoping also to meet you guys in the So-Cal Herf in summer. 
BTW The Ramon Allones is i RA Gigantes. Hope you enjoy them


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> BTW The Ramon Allones is i RA Gigantes. Hope you enjoy them


when i said, 8-9-8, i figured it was too thin, but the length looked about like 6 3/4", although i didn't measure.
THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carlos.

i had the Te-Amo today after my mexican lunch (sitting in my truck outside of work, listening to bob marley).

very nice. started of very good, a little spice/mint mixed in. the wrapper wasn't oily at all, it actually felt soft, like a smooth suede. at one point, which coincided with going through an ID checkpoint, it got really dry/papery, and i thought i'd have to chuck it down the road, but it returned to it's great beginning.

also, i've rifled through those H. Upmann Purito's pretty quickly this week. perfect size (lenght of time) for my drive to/from work (20 mins). so, now i'm scouring to find some other purito/mini/clubs type cigars for my commute smokes.

thanks again, carlos.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Good to see you liked the Te Amo, as ive seen those are very special cigars you either like them or totally hate them. As for the Puritos i also really like them for their size. even though they look small they last long enough and have great taste. The ones i like the most are the those H. Upmanns and La Gloria Cubana. If I can help you out with some just tell me.


----------

